# Anyone else too ancy to work?!!!



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm having a very hard time concentrating on work. I know my hunt is 3 weeks away, but I can't think of anything else! I keep checking this site for new postings just so that I have something else to read, but there are not enough postings to keep me occupied 40 hours/week! Post to this thread if you are in the same predicament so that I have something to read!!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

wisconsingoosehunter said:


> I'm having a very hard time concentrating on work.


 I hope your not an airline pilot :lol:


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm sitting here counting the hours until I can get off and out to my spread for a couple of hours before dark. We had some birds flying yesterday, and it is warming up some and I suspect so will the hunting. I want to be there when it does. Late last week the birds were moving back south/east, yesterday there were some turning back around again. Still haven't seen a real big push yet.

I'm hoping the ground thaws enough to get my silosocks and NW socks back in the ground. I picked them up before the gale and the big freeze. Left the rags out and only had maybe 20 blow out, so that isn't too bad (out of about 700).

But I feel your pain, I check this site repeatedly along with my archery sites. The other goose site seemed to be down this morning.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Curty, why do you think they invented auto pilot?


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Also checking out the weather, looks like snow in NoDak and rain in southern MO, jet stream looks to be right over MO now. Temps into the 40s this week. Come on birds, the conditions are great!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

How about trying to get through class? It is starting to get hard to sit through class. Gonna have to start bringing the laptop to class.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, you got that right! Sitting through class sucks! I need to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

ive been watching since the 1st of feb real ancy going this weekend 25th 26th hope we get into some also looking for reports no one lets anything out wish you all luck i will post when i get back


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm feel your pain guys, class has really sucked lately, I had to do something about it so I ordered 20 dozen windsocks to keep me occupied till spring break. :beer:


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Anybody else check weather.com about 10 times a day?

Foldem


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure do! And this site and huntingsnows.com and waterfowler.com and http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/ ... ration.htm just hoping to find anything new!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Getting through class is the hardest! Cant wait to pull the trigger a few times. :sniper:


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am going nuts my first trip was going to be SD on the first weekend of march.but it sounds like I might have to wait untill the second week {#$%^^#[email protected] weather} I am trying to keep busy buy buying new decoys, new shotguns and putting mag extensions on every gun I own. The geese better come soon or I will have no money for gas.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i cant seem to write my report. i keep coming to the computer to read about snow goose hunting, guess thats what i get for being a procrastinater.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't wait until spring break for my snowgoose hunting. In Fact I am in my computer literacy class right now


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I am "writing a speech" right now. This sucks. I just went online and tracked my shipment. My NW's and Silosocks were delivered today. I absolutely cannot concentrate. I gotta go paint some customs tonight to ease my goose fever.


----------

